# Location Of Your Generator



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've been a searching for a bit now, and havn't seen this topic discussed...when you are running your generator, where do you set it up? Near your unit, or as far away as possible w/ extension cords? Does anyone have a way of "Muffeling" the noise, or do you just make sure you are shut down by quiet time? how do you make sure your generator doesn't grow legs and walk away while you're "sawing wood"? I will be running a Honda 2000iu to power my 31 RQS (I know it's sorta small, but I wont run the AC or Microwave on her- it'll only power some lights, recharge the batteries, keep the fridge and heat up and running).

I was contemplating building some sort of inverted box that will catch the excess noise, but allow it to breath and vent... but then I worry that my $800.00 investment will be gone when I eat my Cheerios in the AM. Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Honda 2000 is nice and quite and if all you want to do is use it to charge the batteries then just use a bike lock to lock it to the bumper. It should also run you Micro in the Outback without much trouble.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

I have a platform welded on the back of my current trailer & will do the same on my 31 RQS when it shows up in a couple of weeks. I think I am going to convert it to propane when the new trailer shows up they run quieter on propane & there is always propane on my trailer. + you dont have to worry about fuel going bad. With it mounted on the back it bothers the kids a little but they would rather have the ac over it being quiet.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

That Honda is very quiet. I have one at work. If I were fortunate enough to have one of my own, I would lock it to the A-frame with a motorcycle type cable lock. It shouldn't be too loud during the day, and of course, I'd shut it down at quiet time, as you suggest. I wouldn't use an extension cord due to voltage drop.

Steve


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but I just read somewhere (maybe here) that your generator shouldn't be close to the trailer, particularly the sleeping area. I have sleeping areas on both ends and both sides. I assumed you had to have it some distance away from the TT due to the carbon monoxide risk, not because of the noise level.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

speaking of generators, I have read that a 2000 will run your a/c if you are not running much more, like a couple lights.Is this so???? still looking at generators.
Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would agree with nonny, when using the generator, keeping the exhaust away from the trailer (of neighboring trailers for that matter) should be the prime concern. And of course, you want to avoid any situation that would be a fire danger.

At night time, I would lock it up to the trailer frame. The Honda is not that heavy, so accomplishing both should not be that big a problem.

As far as muffeling the noise, talk to CamperAndy. He 'modded' his generator with a very jazzy glass pack (red with a shiny chrome tip!). It is a pretty hefty genset, and now as quiet as a Honda. Very sweet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I would agree with nonny, when using the generator, keeping the exhaust away from the trailer (of neighboring trailers for that matter) should be the prime concern. And of course, you want to avoid any situation that would be a fire danger.
> 
> At night time, I would lock it up to the trailer frame. The Honda is not that heavy, so accomplishing both should not be that big a problem.
> 
> ...


My husband built a plywood box that folds flat by using door hinges. He made sure that he gave the generator room to breath and avoid overheating. Basically the front side stays open and points away from the camper. He then lined it with the foam board insulation that you put on houses. We took it to the racetrack and we kept it on the backside of our camper a little ways away to avoid the carbon monoxide issues. We have one of the big noisy beasts and it did great. One thing is for sure, if someone cuts off your generator to steal it and that kills the A/C fan, you will wake up fast and catch the culprit. Just keep your pants on just in case.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Just keep your pants on just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... That could be a problem for some of us.

(ohh... Did I say that out loud! shy )

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> speaking of generators, I have read that a 2000 will run your a/c if you are not running much more, like a couple lights.Is this so???? still looking at generators.
> Tawnya
> [snapback]115680[/snapback]​


That is not correct. The Honda 2000 will not run the A/C. I believe you need about 3000-3500 Watts for the startup of the A/C unit. It'll run everything else in the trailer though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have heard people claim they have run their 13,5OO A/C's with a Honda 2000i generator. (I believe...if it was possible...you'd be overtaxing the entire system, however)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Honda 2000s do have legs and walk away from what I've read. As i recall they come with plastic handels - right? Locking is one way to help, but a saw will hack through those pretty fast. If you can, locate it in the bed of your pick up (if you have one) run a longer cord to the Outback. Lock the generator in the bed of the truck so its out of sight. If your truck has a motion alarm this may help if somebody jumps in the truck. Or run 2 locks to the generator to slow theifs down.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Isn't it great, that we even have to worry about nonsense like that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We keep our under the queen slide when not in use. I have never locked it up...just covered with a tarp (after it cooled down)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the responses- you've all given me some great ideas. Now I just wish that next week would hurry up and get here (we pick up our RQS then). I now recall exactly what Christmas eve was like as a kid. Jeez, I'm about to explode with anticipation!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Deep breaths C&H... 
Long...
Slow...
Deep...
Breaths....

Ahhhhhhhhh.................

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

